# Toner breaks me out



## moccah (Jun 25, 2008)

everytime I use a toner no matter what kind I tend to break out

at first its all good, and after a while the blackheads and bumps are showing up

If I use toner and moisturizer over it I break out the same day...

am I doing something wrong or is the stuff just not working for me?

At the moment I'm 'using' lancome pure focus mattifying toner


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe the formula has turned fishy ? or maybe you react to a certain ingredient in the toner ? maybe it's the alcohol in the toner ?


----------



## Asha* (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, could be anything. Glycerine based toner cane breake you out too.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, it could be anything. Maybe your skin is better off without toner.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, do you moisturize properly when you're done with cleaning your face? I use to get zits when my face so clean and I didn't use moisturizer afterwards.

Also, most folks don't use toners. You can probably skip using it or use it sporadically and see how that affects?


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with Cellycell, if you feel your skin care routine is fine with just cleanser and a moisturizer, then you can skip the toner. I personally feel that toner makes my face oilier faster when I use it after washing my face, so I skip it in the morning, and only use it at night at the end of the day to remove any excess dirt that my cleanser does not take off.


----------



## moccah (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah my face is better of without the toner

the other day I was watchnig myself in the mirror and was like what the hell is hapening to my face

Than I stopped using the toner and my face cleared up again

I agree also with aniger, my face becomes oily more faster when I'm using the toner...


----------



## SybariteGator (Jun 30, 2008)

It sounds like the toner strips so much of your face's natural moisture that it reacts by over producing oil.

If you find that you want to use toner, have you ever just tried plain old Witch Hazel? It's cheaper and doesn't have the extra ingredients that might have irritated your skin.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 2, 2008)

it may be too harsh for your skin or you may have a bad reaction to a certain ingredient. stop using the product! maybe switch to something else? i don't think everyone needs toner. sometimes, toner will make you break out more because they can take away your natural oil production causing your skin to create _more_ oil.

i agree with gator about the witch hazel..it works as a great toner for some but i suggest doing a patch test on a lil part of your face before applying it all over..my mom used this stuff and it caused her to get red, rashy splotches all over!! then it worked fine for me..it just depends on person..


----------



## typicalblonde (Jul 2, 2008)

hi,

have you tried using a freshner instead of as toner..it might be a lot better for your face. plus there is no alcohol in them...


----------



## perlanga (Jul 2, 2008)

I used some toner on my boyfriend and he broke out with little pimples all over his forehead, so maybe it is too harse. Nivea has an alchohol free toner that is very gentle an inexpensive, try that one.


----------



## charish (Jul 5, 2008)

i use neutrogena toner w/o alcohol, it works great. and afterwards my skin doesn't feel dry.


----------



## moccah (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm thanks a lot!

Maybe it is the alchohol...I use Lancome pure focus at this moment

But I used shiseido pureness once as well and this one has no alchohol in it

So maybe it is another ingredient or just the fact that it cleans up to well

Sarahashfar where is the papaya toner being sold? I've never heard of this stuff before

and what is the difference between a toner and a freshner? And what brands sell freshners? never heard of this as well...

Sorry bit of a freshbie when it comes to toners


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jul 6, 2008)

I am the same way with toners.. Ive tried SO many types in hopes of fnding one that wouldnt break me out but havent been successful. I have ultra sensitive skin haha, and it just turns red for me, stings so bad and breaks me out.

Elizabeth Arden has a 3 in one, cleanser,toner,primer that is very nice though and does not break me out..) I think it has regular cleansing ingredients thats why.


----------



## charish (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *moccah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm thanks a lot!Maybe it is the alchohol...I use Lancome pure focus at this moment

But I used shiseido pureness once as well and this one has no alchohol in it

So maybe it is another ingredient or just the fact that it cleans up to well

Sarahashfar where is the papaya toner being sold? I've never heard of this stuff before

and what is the difference between a toner and a freshner? And what brands sell freshners? never heard of this as well...

Sorry bit of a freshbie when it comes to toners

the freshener is toner with little to no alcohol, more gentle to the skin.


----------



## CinnamonKitten (Jul 21, 2008)

I've tried a lot of toners and always found them too harsh for my skin and made my skin fee too dry and "stretched". A few years ago I started using Neutrogena Alcohol-Free Toner and it's great. It refreshes my skin and doesn't make it oily or dry. I have pretty oily skin, but this toner works really well for me.

Like others suggested though, if your skin is better off without toner, maybe you should just skip that step and focus on the others. There's no point in irritating your skin!


----------



## twinsa (Jul 21, 2008)

it is not necessary to use toner if you don't have the oily skin.


----------



## moccah (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *twinsa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it is not necessary to use toner if you don't have the oily skin. I always have thought that I have combined skin, but these days it feels more dry than normal. But when I put some kind of moisturizer on it it only breaks me out and give me blackheads on my t-zone, so I really dont know what skin type I have I'm really curious about the oil cleansing method and some natural oils for moisturing...

I'm kind of getting freaked out by all the stuff I have tried and didnt work as I hoped


----------



## twinsa (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *moccah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always have thought that I have combined skin, but these days it feels more dry than normal. But when I put some kind of moisturizer on it it only breaks me out and give me blackheads on my t-zone, so I really dont know what skin type I have I'm really curious about the oil cleansing method and some natural oils for moisturing...

I'm kind of getting freaked out by all the stuff I have tried and didnt work as I hoped

i am not sure about your situation. i have oily skin and acne, so i use the Mentholatum Acne lotion/ toner to help me reduce, control the oil on my face. i don't really care about moisturizer.


----------



## Wajiha (May 2, 2018)

The same exact thing happens to me. I start developing little bumps all over my face as soon as I start using toners and the moment i stop using them it goes away.

I guess what you can do here is use toners 3-4 times a week, if anything. I too went through countless Toners with no luck. I compared the ingredients to see what they all had in common that could be irritating my skin.  Turns out, its not the ingredients but its the procedure.

  We all know that toners tightens pores. So if you tighten them without properly exfoliating(getting rid of the dead skin cells) then the bumps will appear as the dead skin is trapped beneath the surface. When I properly exfoliate 2-3 times a week then use a toner i don't get the bumps.


----------



## SilvanaW (May 15, 2018)

Exfoliate, then tone. But if you haven't exfoliated regularly, you will get flakes and some irritations, this is the dead skin sluffing off. Also, be sure to use a non-alcohol based toner. I like Thayers, either lavender or cucumber.

https://www.thayers.com/product-category/premium-witch-hazel/?v=893f26889d1e


----------



## jessica lorance (May 17, 2018)

Hay guys check out this free make up site here its amazing!!!!


----------



## Clairenor21 (Jul 16, 2018)

If you don't use products that change the pH of your skin, then there's no reason for you to use toner.


----------



## Luciana2 (Aug 10, 2018)

I agree, it is probably one of the ingredients you could be allergic to. My sister has an allergy to glycerine, she cannot use 95% of the skincare products - especially moisturizers out there if that ingredient is listed as any of the first five on the list :/


----------



## SilvanaW (Aug 22, 2018)

Everyone's skin reacts differently to products, but I can tell you that when I started to use toner regularly my skin changed dramatically for the better. Keep trying until you find the right products and regimen for your skin.


----------



## reynescabruner (Aug 23, 2018)

Why is that? My face reacts the opposite, though. I love how toner makes to my face, makes my skin smoother and pores are thinner. Better ask your dermatologist about that, they would know better.


----------

